# Tandem rigs for deep water Crappie



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a couple questions regarding the use of tandem rigs for locating deep water crappie. 


Do you use a sinker as the dropper weight, or do you prefer using a jig as the dropper weight?
Do you attach your jigs directly to the main line (drop shot style) or do you prefer a short leader?
If attaching the jigs to the main line is there a preferred style of jig hook I should use? I want the jig to hang correctly.

Thanks!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Net,

What I have found is if you use a leader to detach jig from main line it can get all tangled and fouled up. If you are slow trolling and/or constantly moving a leader might be ok or if it were one of those pre-rigged wire deals then that would be ok. Otherwise it can be an exercise in frustration. I tie my jigs to the main line and add weight if necessary. Good luck!

CG


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

depends on how much weight is needed to keep the rig as close to vertical as possible.sometimes i'll just run a jig on the bottom(1/8 - 1/4 ounce)or a sinker of 1/4 ounce or more.speed,wind,etc will dictate.on the upper jig,i usually tie straight to the line with a palomar and run the tag back through the eye to help hold the jig more horizontally.sometimes i'll use a standout hook with a grub or tube,or minnie.
ideal would be a straight jig hook with the eye perpendicular to the bend on of the shank/point.that would make it stand out much better than the standard jig hook.i have some straight hook jigs,but the eye is horizontal when the barb is riding upright.maybe i;ll try twisting them and hope they don't break on a good fish


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out the dropshot jigs that microspoons make. I've been using them at shenango as the top jig with a loop knot tied to the main line and an eighth ounce jighead on the bottom. Works good for slow trolling dropoff edges.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I usually use a 1/16 oz jig on the bottom, then loop know a 1/32ozer on top, about 15" above...

If I'm using a bell sinker, it's usually 3/4oz then I run both jigs on loop knots.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Excellent responses. I'm leaving to pre-fish delaware right now. I rigged up 2 rods with a 3/4 oz bell sinker and a variety of jigs & live bait hooks attached to the main line with palomar knots. Misfit, thanks for that little tip about looping the tag end thru the hook eye after tying the knot. It really does help to keep the hook straight. 

Chaunc, I found that map I was telling you about. I'll look for you before blast off saturday.

Good luck.


----------

